# UPS problem?



## nickreynold (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello friends

                 After a lots of advice and discussion in this forum, I finally got my PC, thanks to you all. Now when I was watching a video, the current went off and the PC restarted. What seems to be the problem? Does my old UPS(3 years) is not providing enough power for back up? My PC configs are-

Intel i3 3rd gen 3210

Asus P-75 MB

1 TB internal HDD

1TB external HDD

8GB DDR3 Ram

21.5 Full HD monitor(Dell)

Asus HD 7790 GPU


Everything is connected to my UPS for back up which unfortunately from the old PC as I went almost  6k over budget when purchasing this PC. I wanted to buy new UPS but the money was not there. But if its the UPS problem in providing backup, I am willing to buy considering its within my budget. I did consider APC 600VA and another was V-guard 600 VA. My present old UPS is also 600VA  but not from reputed manufacturer. Its supercomp. Please advice. Thanks a lot.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 6, 2013)

Which psu you have?


----------



## nickreynold (Aug 7, 2013)

So sorry not to put that up. It is Corsair CX430V2. I was also logged onto facebook at that time


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2013)

with such low activities the UPS should not be restarted if it's fine .. every PSu has a hold up time for a few ms > in which the ups should kick in [ switching time ] to do it's job .. obviously it's not playing nice with the PSU you have.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 7, 2013)

Also may be a case of faulty / weak / dead battery.
I faced such issues that vanished after battery replacement


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 7, 2013)

Try using the pc with another ups.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 7, 2013)

I think that old local ups is incompatible with active pfc circuit of your psu. You should try another ups.If that works fine ,you should change your ups.


----------



## nickreynold (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok, then, I think I will buy a new one not to cause any problem in the future. Is APC 600 VA would be enough for me? How about V-guard? Are they reliable too. There are also other brands like Numeric, I ball etc but I want to decide between APC or V-guard. Please advice.Thanks a lot


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 7, 2013)

Go for apc.

But make sure whether ups is making problem by lending one from a friend.

But make sure whether ups is making problem by lending one from a friend.


----------



## nickreynold (Aug 8, 2013)

Ok, I will try that. But most of my friends have same type of UPS. Also it makes some sound when I tried to start it. The voltage is up down this morning. Last time, when I was doing nothing, the power went out but the PC remain still, I mean did not restart. I think this happens when I play video or a game.Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 8, 2013)

nickreynold said:


> I think this happens when I play video or a game.



Cause @ that time you are using extra power...


----------

